# Windows 2000 auf Xp upgraden



## Sebastian1 (21. April 2008)

Hallo liebe User hier,
ich habe folgendes Anliegen.
Mein Bekannter hat ein Laptop mit Windows 2000 prof., jetzt hat er sich eine Recovery CD Windows XP prof. bei ebay gekauft, jetzt möchte ich ihm das System auf XP umstellen.

*Es sind folgende Voraussetzungen gegeben:*
Installiert ist Windows 2000 auf dem Laptop
er hat eine externe Festplatte über USB

Was soll ich machen, ich möchte ihm aber sein System nicht zerschießen mit einem upgrade falls so etwas mit dieser gekauften CD überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich habe vor XP auf der externen Festplatte zu installieren, so dass möglicherweise, erstmal, er immer noch auf sein Wind.2000 zugreifen kann und damit weiterarbeiten kann.
Oder ist es möglich das XP parallel auf die Festplatte vom Laptop zu installieren.

Da ich nicht der ganz grosse PC Spezialist bin, vielleicht eine auch für mich verständliche Anleitung.
Als Hinweis, auf meinem PC habe ich XP schon installiert, aber eine original XP Version.

Ich denke mir das oben beschrieben Szenario ist vielleicht doch etwas schwieriger.

Ich möchte mich jetzt schon für Eure Bemühungen bedanken.

Gruß
Sebastian1


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. April 2008)

Hallo,
ersteinmal es gibt ansich keinen Unterschied ob man eine "originale" Xp version oder eine Recovery CD, welche früher auch als OEM bezeichnet wurde, verwendet.
Ersteinmal ist es Grundsätzlich nicht möglich Windows 2000 auf XP zu Upgraden da das zwei unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme sind.
Wenn du auf einer Internen Festplatte zwei Betriebssysteme laufen lassen möchtest mußt du die in Partitionen unterteilen. Beim Booten kannman dann eines der Betriebssysteme auswählen.
Ich bin mir jetzt was die externe Festplatte betrift nicht so ganz sicher ob man darauf ein Betriebssystem zum laufen bekommt. Aber rein logisch müßte das auch funktionieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## michaelwengert (21. April 2008)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ....keinen Unterschied ob man eine "originale" Xp version oder eine Recovery CD...



Bei Laptops sind teilweise aber spezielle CDs dabei. Bei meinem alten Laptop konnte man da gar nicht das Setup von Windows starten. Es gab nur über die CD die Möglichkeit die Partitionen wieder herzustellen. Also im Prinzip ein fertiges Image, das mit der nötigen Software zum kopieren auf CD gebrannt ist.

Wenn dieser Fall nicht zutrifft dann hast du Recht und es gibt keinen Unterschied bei den Versionen


----------

